# My Tanganyika 720l



## martin4ever (Feb 1, 2011)

*My Tanganyika 720l*

*Biotope:* Tanganyika

*Tank size:* 150x80x60

*Filtration:* EHEIM 2080 profesional 3 XL (filter medium EHEIM - EHFIMECH 4l, SUBSTRATpro 8l, pre-filter pad 1x and 1 fine filter pad) + Atman 202 with filter pad

*Heater:* JAGER 250W

*Lighting:* 2x36W Sylvania AQUASTAR

*Substrate:* river sand and river bed

*Rocks:* from river Brezna

*Background:* background is handmade (constitution of polystyren, PU foam, cement, colour)

*Feeding:* EasyFish spirulina, EasyFish chlorela, Tropical BioVit, Tropical VegeTabin A, Tropical Cichlid Color XXL, SERA flora

*Fish List:* Tropheus Duboisi Maswa F1 - cca 28ks, Tropheus moorii "Ilangi yellow - Nkamba Bay" F1 - 35ks, Eretmodus cyanostictus "Kigoma" F1 - 9ks

*Video:*

```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXmT4zHXaqs
```
*Tanganyika 720*








































































*Eretmodus cyanostictus "Kigoma" F1*









*Tropheus moorii "Ilangi yellow - Nkamba Bay" F1*









*Tropheus Duboisi Maswa F1*


----------



## Daxx (Aug 29, 2011)

Great Tank mate!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Great Job on the Tank of the Month. You've done a great job on that background and decor as well.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome looking tank, Love that last shot of them all on the wafer along with the shot of the Goby. Looking to add some to my tank someday.

Quick question for ya, does that 250w heater keep the tank a steady temp? Want to try a visi-therm 100w for my 75g since it will be easier to hide but dont want to go through all the trouble if it isnt gonna have a chance of keeping up.


----------



## martin4ever (Feb 1, 2011)

xxbenjamminxx said:


> Awesome looking tank, Love that last shot of them all on the wafer along with the shot of the Goby. Looking to add some to my tank someday.
> 
> Quick question for ya, does that 250w heater keep the tank a steady temp? Want to try a visi-therm 100w for my 75g since it will be easier to hide but dont want to go through all the trouble if it isnt gonna have a chance of keeping up.


Yes, heater keeping tank a steady temp (26-27Ã‚Â°C). I think that 100W keep a stable temp in 75g tank.. I am glad that the tank like...


----------



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

Beautiful tank you have there opcorn: 
I could look at these pics all day long


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

Great job on the tank, love the rock placement!


----------



## ryanfl (May 4, 2008)

Awesome background my man, I'm jealous. I laughed at them all on the wafer, mine do that too until my nimbo comes and downs it.


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire (May 30, 2005)

looks very good!


----------



## nxyz (Sep 15, 2011)

Beautiful 8)


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice job! I like the background and the simplicity of the tank.


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

Very nice job you did there.

I'm looking forward to a video of the tank. opcorn:


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

Gr8 tank.... awesome fish...


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

excellent rock/BG work...very nice setup
cc


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Very nice tank and fish!


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Awesome Tank, love the depth


----------



## martin4ever (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you all..

a few new photos:


----------



## crys (Jan 12, 2006)

you have a great aesthetic sense! great job on background! love it! :thumb:


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Great looking tank :thumb: ! One of the best DIY backgrounds iÃ‚Â´ve seen.


----------



## martin4ever (Feb 1, 2011)

*Eretmodus cyanostictus Kigoma HD*





*Tropheus Duboisi Maswa HD*





*Tanganyika 720l Tropheus tank - February 2012 HD*


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Great videos! I love the dubs. :thumb:


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

You sure can pee a long time. :lol: All kidding aside the tank looks great!!


----------



## stoogie (May 22, 2011)

Amazing, I love your aquascaping! (Especially the background, it matches your rocks so perfectly!)


----------



## martin4ever (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi all,

I made Ã¢â‚¬â€¹Ã¢â‚¬â€¹a small modification tank. I changed the wallpaper from black to blue. The reason was that Ilanga lost in the dark beautiful their colors.

I tried keep the most realistic. Black marked the Reef wallpaper, dark caves. Blue indicates wallpaper Reef continued depths of the lake.

I hope you will still enjoy the aquarium. Waiting for your opinions.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

The fish definitely look better against the blue. I think it's an improvement on an already beautiful tank. Very nice :thumb:

Don't you worry about that lion getting at your fish? :lol:


----------



## BullyBuddies (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nice, one of the best tanks *** seen. I like how you matched the rocks with the BG.


----------



## martin4ever (Feb 1, 2011)

Tankanjikasee 720 10/2012 - the back wall is now no wallpapers.

Light tank is newly combined (LED cree 6500k 0.5W x 3led to 5 cm + sylvania aqua star 10000K) .. Led lights in the morning and in the afternoon they switch on fluorescent lights. Evening 1 hour before switching off lighting only leds.

fish list: Tropheus Duboisi Maswa F1 x30ks, Tropheus moorii "Ilangi yellow - Nkamba Bay" F1 x35ks, Eretmodus cyanostictus "Kigoma" F1 - 9ks

http://www.tanganjikasee.cz


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

"Waiting for your opinions."

Just lovely. Hmm lots of good ideas to steal. 8)

All the best James


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Very cool, Brighter looks so much better!


----------



## nudge (Aug 1, 2011)

stunning tank mate, love it. I prefer it with the no wallpaper the blue background didnt work as well for me. beautiful tank.


----------

